# Coonan



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Got my first taste of a Coonan Auto in 357 magnum. It is BIG. I oiled it first as Coonan suggests. Trouble sliding the first round into the chamber but worked fine with the next 6 rounds. I am sure it will get better with age. Fired just over 100 rounds this morning and no real complaints except trying to corral the brass. Initially it was shooting low and left so after sight adjustments it shoots fine. Can't wait to get out and try it again.


----------

